# How long should I put live food in the fridge for?



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got my first beardie and I've got him some crickets and hoppers! 

I was told putting them in the fridge would make them not jump! I need to know how long to put them in for so they don't die or so they don't jump out of the tub when I open it!

Also wanting to gut load them! So how long should I put em in for?

Thanks in advance 

-Dixi1801


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Gut loading is just feeding them so just leave some greens in with your live food from the day you get it.
To slow them down half hour in the fridge is enough but if you want them extra slow you can leave them in a bit longer.


----------

